
Show HN: Micromort Calculator - rory096
http://rorystolzenberg.github.io/micromort-calculator/
======
rory096
After yesterday's micromort discussion[1], I whipped up a quick app to
calculate micromorts & micromorts/day. Written in React, code on GitHub.[2]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10571077)

[2] [https://github.com/RoryStolzenberg/micromort-
calculator](https://github.com/RoryStolzenberg/micromort-calculator)

